

Elementary Graph Theory and Networks: The one-way street theorem - ColinWright
http://11011110.livejournal.com/226483.html

======
xyzzyz
The wikipedia article that's linked there is much more informative than the
blog post. Please, link to original source.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robbins_theorem>

~~~
ColinWright
I considered that, and first submitted the WP article. But then I looked at
the first line or two of each, and thought that the blog post was more
engaging that the WP article. The WP article is then one click away, but the
blog post loads quickly, gives an immediate sense of what it's about, and
includes the essence of the proof.

So in the end I thought, after consideration, that the blog post was the
better thing to submit. I felt it added some value, and wasn't a totally
content-free wrapper. Yes, there's more in the WP article, but it feels like
it requires more digging. If you're in a hurry and it might not be of interest
or relevance to you, I think the blog post is the better item.

